# Ot: Happy Thanksgiving...



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

Just thought I'd let everyone know that I appreciate having a forum like this to come to. The Rootzwiki folks have really done an excellent job and the users here are the best. Thanks guys and gals!

BTW: If you haven't seen the Google Turkey Day home page, it's kinda cool.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Happy thanks giving


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

I thank motorola for locking bootloader and releasing razr one month after the bionic was released. Yeah!!!!


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> I thank motorola for locking bootloader and releasing razr one month after the bionic was released. Yeah!!!!


Im thankful for all technology even if it beats out my "newest biggest deal" a month later. progress is progress.


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone in our android community. Be safe in your travels to see loved ones.

Most of all be thankful your not an iphone fanboy.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ill be pigging out on turkey and goodies. Have a good holiday folks!


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry, I accidently posted this in the Dev section, I thought I was in general. A mod can move it.


----------



## jbarcus81 (Jun 27, 2011)

Same to you and everyone else!!


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy Turkey day everyone!!!! Hope everyone eats well and has safe travel (for those that are traveling).


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

JAS_21 said:


> Sorry, I accidently posted this in the Dev section, I thought I was in general. A mod can move it.


So is this sense or aosp? What kernel does it run? Will it make me turkeys?


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> So is this sense or aosp? What kernel does it run? Will it make me turkeys?


Gravy kernel. Flash at your own risk.


----------



## neur0tk (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy Turkey Day

Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## repilce (Oct 2, 2011)

JAS_21 said:


> Gravy kernel. Flash at your own risk.


Yeh it oversauces to 10 megayamz

Happy Thanksgiving 
Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

Since no one else brought it up yet I just wanted to say Happy Thanksgiving to all you guys, especially the devs for their hard work and effort. Enjoy the feasts!


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved & merged with existing threads in off topic.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved & merged with existing threads in off topic.


----------

